# My dog Caine.



## Animallova (Mar 21, 2009)

My dog Caine is getting very old for a Rotwieler and he will be put down pretty soon I think unless a miricle happens and Caine can walk better.  Im just very sad about it.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awwww! KEEP FIGHTIN,BOTH OF U!!!!!!!! u and Cain will be in all of our prayers


----------



## Animallova (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. Im just praying he won't pass soon.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. 

How old is Caine?


----------



## Animallova (Mar 21, 2009)

Caine is around 9 almost 10.


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

Aww *hugs*

I'm in the same spot right now... my poor baby, Buffy, is getting really old too. She has diabetes and her legs are giving out pretty badly (due to nerve damage from diabetes). We've made a decision that if she can't walk anymore or if she goes blind, we're going to put her down. 

Thing is...she still acts like a puppy, even though shes 11 yrs old!


----------

